# Pregnant or fat???



## maddiehatter24 (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi, I have three rats, two that I recently found out were girls and one male, the shop i got the girls from said they were boys and so did the vet so when I got my third, of course I got a male. So now I'm wondering if one of them is pregnant. I've separated them now but think it might be too late- can someone tell me if this is a fat belly or a pregnant belly?


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

maddiehatter24 said:


> Hi, I have three rats, two that I recently found out were girls and one male, the shop i got the girls from said they were boys and so did the vet so when I got my third, of course I got a male. So now I'm wondering if one of them is pregnant. I've separated them now but think it might be too late- can someone tell me if this is a fat belly or a pregnant belly?


There is a very high chance that one (or likely even both) rats are pregnant, and I don't have personal experience but that belly looks super pregnant to me! If that's a pregnant belly then she's likely to give birth within a day or two, IMO.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Both are pregnant for sure! Get ready.


----------



## Asteria (Jul 6, 2016)

Definitely pregnant and she looks quite far along, I'd get a maternity cage set up ready for bubs!


----------



## trico (Oct 31, 2017)

My ratties are fat and that is definitely *not* a fat belly! Get ready for babies!!​


----------



## ChloeJ (Sep 27, 2017)

Keep us updated!!


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Any babies yet


----------

